# Disneys Haunted Mansion Soundtrack



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where to download Disneys Haunted Mansion Soundtrack? I want to play it at our HH this year.


----------



## Chris McCarthy (Jul 14, 2008)

I am not sure where to down load it, but I bought the disk years ago because I wanted the wolf howl in the background.
Unfortunately, there is no lone wolf track. I actually found the Japanese narration of the ride amusing.

Chris.

PS. I was able to make my own track by piecing many downloaded wolf sounds together from different web pages. Only took 20 hours! However, having a wolf howl bouncing off the forrest behind my house during Halloween in now a trademark of my house. Really adds to the atmosphere!

Chris.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Search for Haunted Mansion fan sites, like Grim Ghosts, they have a lot of sound files available. Also look for Disney Sound of Magic, a website which has a lot of audio files.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

i say google it and you will be, or probably won't be, surprised by what u find. im a big fan of the haunted mansion myself, and just buy doing the stated, i've got tons of sound files of the little disney land ghost house.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Check here...
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11185


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm looking for the Haunted Mansion "Chimes" file.

The copy I have, which I downloaded too many years ago to remember where I got it, is corrupted.

I've searched the usual suspects, but have com up empty.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is where I got my tracks

https://archive.org/details/TheHauntedMansionBackgroundMusicbgm


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here's an interesting version..

https://www.mixcloud.com/robertjromero2/haunted-mansion-creepy-sounds-phantom-manor/


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I couldn't find the one I was looking for, but I found the separate tracks that made up the one I was looking for, so I ended up making my own.

Gotta love Audacity!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

MBrennan

I should have that but I'm at work... Will check when home.

Grimsley


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I bought a vinyl record on EBay, the original, but I bought the version I use on ITunes.


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

I remember growing up listening to this record on Halloweeen


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

Well I was hoping that link would work and you could see my image. I have the record found it at the record shop up the street.


----------

